# Looking for a good place to get my car valeted in the north



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

As the titel says want to get a full inside and out valet including machine polish to get rid of a few scratches but so many cowboys out there so thought I'd see if anyone can point me in the right direction?
Newcastle area preferred cheers


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

Email him mate...highly recommend...search for my valet on here or look on his webpage

[email protected]


----------



## baz8400 (Nov 4, 2010)

if you have a look over on detailing world there is a section for north of england with a list of people who would be suitable for you


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

baz8400 said:


> if you have a look over on detailing world there is a section for north of england with a list of people who would be suitable for you


Sorry but there's no one in our area in that section, or wasn't last time I looked. As Chris said contact Dave, I've used him twice now


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Strange? I can not see the first post?

Who is Dave? Lol


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Gforce said:


> Strange? I can not see the first post?
> 
> Who is Dave? Lol


Www.ddbvaleting.co.uk


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Ikon66 said:


> Gforce said:
> 
> 
> > Strange? I can not see the first post?
> ...


Thanks just what I was looking 4!!


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

Sorry mate, I cannot see me post either! Anyway search my posts and you should find my car and a write up on the detailing by dave...


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

chrishumes said:


> Sorry mate, I cannot see me post either! Anyway search my posts and you should find my car and a write up on the detailing by dave...


Won't let me on my phone mate taptalk is having issues lol ill have q look when I get on the lappy later cheers!


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Agree Dave is good choice.
Did great job on my car, see his website for details.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

jollyjack said:


> Agree Dave is good choice.
> Did great job on my car, see his website for details.


Had a good look and I'll be getting myself booked in soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the recommends guys. 

I guess we shall be speaking soon Gforce. 8)


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the recommends guys.
> 
> I guess we shall be speaking soon Gforce. 8)


We certainly will dave mate 

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=54.994549,-1.754953


----------

